# Computer Crashing after adding 2GB RAM



## beskuit (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi

I added an identical 2GB RAM module to an already existing one and now my computer crashes intermittently, presumably during ram-intensive applications. 

When I originally assembled my self-built pc I bought two 2GB RAM modules. However, at first my computer crashed repeatedly, usually within a few minutes after successful bootup. I traced the problem to the ram and after removing one stick everything was fine; me being content with only 2GB and too stupid to fix it.
Now I have started running out of RAM modestly gaming in windows7 and so today I dug up that second stick of ram and added it, but its straight back to the same problem, crashing in any serious programs. I tested both in memtest86+ and both are error-free, in addition the pc runs just fine with only either one of them.

Here's some details:

Unfortunately I cant remember the manufacturer but both were 2GB DDR2-800 SDRAM running 6-6-6-18 at 400 Mhz

They are identical, but not paired as a 2x2GB kit.

The Motherboard is the (Gigabyte) Intel Pearl Creek DG31PR

other specs:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66Ghz
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 8800GT (1024MB) 
PSU: Odin (?) 585W 
OS: Windows 7 SP1


So my questions is what can I do to prevent the crashing? Both RAM modules seem to be healthy, could it be because they're not paired, or could the motherboard be at fault?

thanks in advance for any advice, I appreciate it.

Beskuit



P.S. my browser Firefox has also started crashing repeatedly now, does that suggest memory corruption? It's never done that before and highly irritating, causing me to write this twice...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the RAM? It is not uncommon to experience RAM issues even when using two sticks from the same manufacturer if not purchased in a matched pair.


----------



## beskuit (Jun 18, 2011)

I checked on the label and the brand is Dynet, 2GB PC2-6400U-555 with module name DNHMAU2GC8FER1-A7. 
The two sticks have consecutive serial numbers so they seem to be from the same board. I'm a bit unsure as to whether they're matched or not, are they matched simply because they're the same model and size next to each other running in dual channel or do ram pairs have to be somehow "paired" at the factory?

Also could the problem be due to overheating ram? they have no heat spreaders, how do I check their temperature? according to everest the motherboard and CPU are at about 50°C and the GPU at 55°C. 

Regarding memtest86, is one full pass without errors enough to discard the possibility of simply faulty ram or should I let it scan several passes?

As to the crashes, I have had crashes during boot and one BSoD to do with memory. Once it successfully boots its more stable, only crashing after quite a while, but programs keep crashing and games give error message that memory could not be "read" at some hexadecimal number.

Any help?

beskuit.


----------



## beskuit (Jun 18, 2011)

(accidental double post, browser keeps crashing)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The fact the two would not work together is indicative of the fact the ram is not compatible with your board. It's cheap and it's basically junk and very possible since they are a distributor and not a ram maker, both sticks could be entirely different make.
That said, ram is one of the most difficult purchases today for system building and it is getting more difficult. Years ago you could slap 2 sticks of ram that were the same speed or one speed off and entirely different and they worked in older hardware but today, not possible.
I got to RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com and use the configurator to match the exact model of ram with my motherboard and if I can't match it I change the board, it's as simple as that. You can find the model number and buy it elsewhere but Crucial is rarely higher than Newegg these days, offers free freight and will give you your money back if it won't work correctly and that is worth a lot.
And with Crucial, and I am a system builder, I have never returned any either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dynet TRAM is made by Hynix and is commonly found in OEM PC's and is generally OK for standard use. Matched pairs of RAM are sold in matched pairs only.
Crucial RAM is the better choice for OEM and standard use applications to help insure compatibility.
Use the Bios to check your temps and Voltages for the most reliable results. 55C is on the high side for the CPU & Mobo. That could be related to your crash and BSOD.
Odin PSU's are pretty poor quality also.


----------



## beskuit (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot @Tyree for those great answers.

Now just one last question, before I'm done 

Seeing as my current 2x2GB setup is just not working, ( think loads of BSoD and constant app crashes) and everything is just fine with only 2GB except its too little; should I now buy a totally new quality 2x2GB matched pair (which I cant really afford) or could I just buy a decent 1GB stick and add it, albeit from a different manufacturer. Its a 32-bit system so it can anyway only use 3.25 of 4gigs so that shouldnt be too great of a difference?

thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

beskuit said:


> Thanks a lot @Tyree for those great answers.
> 
> Now just one last question, before I'm done
> 
> ...


Your best bet is to buy 4 gb new and I would not just add any old 1 Gb stick to that system, it is likely to run worse. The whole point to this thread if any of us are to learn anything, is that you must match ram by model number to the board for the best chance using either what the board maker recommends for that board or the ram maker does. If you cannot afford to do that just wait until you can if you want it to run right. I recommend RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com and using the configurator there, then buy the exact ram they recommend which you can do with them as money back guaranty, or are free to buy anywhere else though lately the prices are as good at Crucial site as Newegg anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you want to attempt using a 2X2GB pair then I would also suggest using Crucial for the brand. It's hard to beat for compatibility in OEM and lower quality Mobo's.


----------

